# Highpoint Rocket RAID 1720 fails with 2TB disk



## semi-ambivalent (Feb 17, 2013)

I have an old 32 bit ASUS-based 8.3 server that has run very well for a long time using a Highpoint Rocket RAID 1720 PCI card to talk to a couple 500MB Western Digital blue drives. This weekend I tried to install 8.3 on a WD Red 2TB drive. Boot from CD failed with various camcontrol errors.

Might this controller just not work with a drive this big? I installed on the Red drive on my local machine so the drive appears to work fine. Any suggestions for a known working and not expensive controller (2 port is fine)?

thanks,

s-a


----------



## semi-ambivalent (Feb 19, 2013)

*Solved*

Out of the blue I remembered having to jumper down throughput in the early SATA days. jumpering between 5 and 6 was the fix.

Now all I have to do is figure out why 8.3 won't install but 7.3 will. Methinks it's GEOM vs. old BSD pollution of boot blocks. I'm going to zero it out at work today and go on from there.

thanks,

s-a


----------



## semi-ambivalent (Feb 20, 2013)

All good now. I had a corrupted CD. Install could not find device node for swap partition. A newly burned CD ran fine.


----------

